# electronics engineering prospects in oz



## huggoo (Jan 20, 2012)

hi.
I work as am electronics engineer in healthcare devices in the netherlands since 2008. since my wife has found a job in melbourne I'm considering doing a second masters in micro or nano electronics while on the temporary 2 year partner visa. 

I had a long look at seek.com.au and career.com.au but I don't seem to come across many job listings. 

I would be really grateful to hear what the job prospects are in oz for high tech engineering jobs from those who have a better idea.

thanks in advance!


----------



## huggoo (Jan 20, 2012)

no reply what a pity


----------

